# hoi hoi



## Antibus (13 März 2006)

hoi hoi Freunde der schönen Bilder.....
Ich heisse im wahren Leben Christoph, bin 22 und studiere Informatik. Ausserdem hab ich seit kurzem auch ein eigenes Board, zu finden im meinem Profil. Ich hoffe auf gute Zusammenarbeit. 

MfG
Antibus


----------



## Driver (27 Apr. 2006)

Hallo Antibus

Dann sage ich mal im Namen des Teams "WILLKOMMEN AN BOARD", auch wenn es ein wenig verspätet kommt. Viel Spass und auf ein fröhliches Posten!

Gruß Driver


----------



## Antibus (15 Mai 2006)

Danke, auch ein spätes Willkommen ist ein schönes Willkommen. 
Oder so änlich. 
Naja, wie dem auch sei, auf gute Zusammenarbeit.


----------



## Muli (15 Mai 2006)

Mensch ... warum sagt mir denn keiner, dass ich mich hier noch garnicht verewigt habe ...
wie peinlich!

Hallo Antibus, herzlich Willkommen und viel Spaß in dieser Community!!!


Greetz Muli


----------



## spoiler (16 Mai 2006)

Auch von mir nochmal ein herzliches WILLKOMMEN !!!


----------

